# Re-Enable Disabled Task Manager, Folder Option and Registry Editor by Virus



## leo61611616 (Oct 4, 2010)

Most viruses when they infect a computer disable Task Manager, Registry Editor and Folder Option so that they could not be removed.

Regain Power is an application that can enable these features back for you.
It is a simple application with a simple interface. If it finds a feature is disabled that item is not checked. To re-enable them just check the box and restart your computer.

Read More Here


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2010)

this will not work if the virus or worm is still exists - first clean your system with updated AV and then install it to enable this features.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2010)

All you need to do is enable the run command, task manager and command prompt. Once you get into the task manager. Just disable explorer. Now run your av and remove the virus.
a better software for doing this job is xp console.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

can you provide a link to download the app.


----------



## leo61611616 (Nov 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> can you provide a link to download the app.



Here's the link to Windows XP Security Console: *www.dougknox.com/xp/utils/xp_secconsole.zip


----------



## Roger_45 (Dec 13, 2010)

“Task manager disabled by administrator”

You can restore your PC to fix this problem if it is caused by virus or you can format your system with a good Anti Virus.

Or do the steps How to repair Task Manager disabled error

Good Luck 


----------

